# how long will IGF-1 LR3 last after reconstituted in BAC water (frozen)



## jshel12 (May 7, 2014)

how long will IGF-1 LR3 last after reconstituted in BAC water when frozen.  I have 1 mg bottles, taking 50 mcg a day for a 20 day supply. I have first 10 days (half) refrigerated in original bottle and the other 10 days (half) frozen in slin pin.  Will freezing it help keep it longer.


----------



## raysd21 (May 7, 2014)

Why did you reconstitute it all?  Did you recieve it like that?  You should have recond it in acetate.  It lasts longer.  And it's not so much the heat than the light.  So what do you defrost your slin pins 3 days before you inject?  Why do people have to make things so difficult?


----------



## jshel12 (May 7, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Why did you reconstitute it all?  Did you recieve it like that?  You should have recond it in acetate.  It lasts longer.  And it's not so much the heat than the light.  So what do you defrost your slin pins 3 days before you inject?  Why do people have to make things so difficult?



I reconstituted it so I can use it. Was I supposed to cut myself and shove the powder in the wound. No I didn't receive it like that hence "I reconstituted it myself." I'm using first half mg over 10 shots in fridge and put the other half mg in one slin pin in freezer to be broken down into 10 shots later to help it last longer. Next time don't chime in trying to be  smart ass if you don't understand what I'm asking.


----------



## raysd21 (May 7, 2014)

Yeah I still don't understand why the fuck you did that.  It lasts for an eternity in powder form yet you recond it all....that stuff starts degrading after like 3 days in bw.  And I'm not trying to be a smart ass.  When you act like a dumb ass and do stupid shit like you did, people scratch there fucking heads and don't understand what is going through peoples minds.  You should have researched a recipe for acetate which is distilled water and vinegar.  You could have saved some money buying bw and you would have igf in solution that would last months in the fridge if not years.  And to answer your question I have no idea if freezing it will help.


----------



## tl0311 (May 7, 2014)

I think 20 days


----------



## jshel12 (May 8, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## blergs. (May 8, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Yeah I still don't understand why the fuck you did that.  It lasts for an eternity in powder form yet you recond it all....that stuff starts degrading after like 3 days in bw.  And I'm not trying to be a smart ass.  When you act like a dumb ass and do stupid shit like you did, people scratch there fucking heads and don't understand what is going through peoples minds.  You should have researched a recipe for acetate which is distilled water and vinegar.  You could have saved some money buying bw and you would have igf in solution that would last months in the fridge if not years.  And to answer your question I have no idea if freezing it will help.


actually the AA is a myth....   bro-logid spread it across forums and even sellers.

onyl typoe thats been used in research is WATERLESS AA, and that would hurt and not be used by humans...  show me even ONE research paper that used AA... you wont... and iv talked to chemists about this. if gone blue in the face trying to explain it to people that its bs.  
" _*Glacial acetic acid* is a trivial name for water-free (anhydrous) acetic acid. Similar to the German name Eisessig (ice-vinegar),  the name comes from the ice-like crystals that form slightly below room  temperature at 16.6 °C (61.9 °F) (the presence of 0.1% water lowers its  melting point by 0.2 °C).[SUP][11][/SUP]
_
_A common abbreviation for acetic acid is AcOH, where Ac stands for the acetyl group CH[SUB]3[/SUB]−C(=O)−. Acetate (CH[SUB]3[/SUB]COO[SUP]&#150;[/SUP]) is abbreviated AcO[SUP]&#150;[/SUP]. The Ac is not to be confused with the abbreviation for the chemical element actinium.[SUP][12][/SUP] To better reflect its structure, acetic acid is often written as CH[SUB]3[/SUB]&#150;C(O)OH, CH[SUB]3[/SUB]&#150;C(=O)OH, CH[SUB]3[/SUB]COOH, and CH[SUB]3[/SUB]CO[SUB]2[/SUB]H. In the context of acid-base reactions, the abbreviation HAc is sometimes used,[SUP][13][/SUP] where Ac instead stands for acetate. Acetate is the ion resulting from loss of H[SUP]+[/SUP] from acetic acid. The name acetate can also refer to a salt containing this anion, or an ester of acetic acid.[SUP][14][/SUP]_

 "
and only used cuzz they had it on hand^  and not point of research.


I agree with you about the rest.... mix as you use it, trying to "make it last longer" once mixed is a bit dumb.. its gonna degrade.. use it all in one run... and one bottle... dont expect much anyway.
also water expands when you freeze it... this may also damage the peptide...


----------



## raysd21 (May 8, 2014)

Either way I think freeze thaw cycles should be avoided if they are already reconstituted.  I would just store the filled syringes in the regular old fridge.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (May 8, 2014)

blergs. said:


> actually the AA is a myth....   bro-logid spread it across forums and even sellers.
> 
> onyl typoe thats been used in research is WATERLESS AA, and that would hurt and not be used by humans...  show me even ONE research paper that used AA... you wont... and iv talked to chemists about this. if gone blue in the face trying to explain it to people that its bs.
> " _*Glacial acetic acid* is a trivial name for water-free (anhydrous) acetic acid. Similar to the German name Eisessig (ice-vinegar),  the name comes from the ice-like crystals that form slightly below room  temperature at 16.6 °C (61.9 °F) (the presence of 0.1% water lowers its  melting point by 0.2 °C).[SUP][11][/SUP]
> ...



Correct, the AA is and always was an internet rumor and repeated by internet parrots simply regurgitating some rumor/myth they read on some forum without any scientific proof or evidence. There is no scientific basis or support to dilute and inject with AA. In actual fact injecting AA is very dangerous and foolish as you are injecting pretty much pure acid into your blood. AA has a ph of 1 to 2, which is the most acidic spectrum of the ph chart. Read my post regarding this AA topic in my igf-1 blog, I've covered it.  I also wrote, if you want to inject AA straight into your blood and veins go for it, its your prerogative. I completely condemn that.
But its a free world. You can tell people and educate them but if they're ignorant and don't want to learn you can't help them.

Just a quick FYI- AA is used as a solvent in plastic and wood, just google acetic acid and view its uses and ph. Then decide if you want to inject that into your blood.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (May 8, 2014)

jshel12 said:


> how long will IGF-1 LR3 last after reconstituted in BAC water when frozen.  I have 1 mg bottles, taking 50 mcg a day for a 20 day supply. I have first 10 days (half) refrigerated in original bottle and the other 10 days (half) frozen in slin pin.  Will freezing it help keep it longer.



Don't freeze it and then thaw it, just refrigerate the igf-1 at all times very cold. Only mix it when using it. You should get 30 days out of each mixed vial. Other brands or strains last longer. Check out my igf1 blog its very comprehensive and based on practical real world applications.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 8, 2014)

i will tell you what has worked in real world for me i keep vials in freezer until ready to mix then mix with bac water and then keep those in frig wrapped up in plastic baggy my igf-lr3 last for at least 20 days but i usually use it before that so idk. mt2 last forever some other peps like cjc and ipam dont seem to last long to me.


----------



## jshel12 (May 8, 2014)

Understood. The way im dosing right now I would run through a vial in 20 days. 50 mcgs x 20 days = 1mg, which is what my vials are. I was just unsure if freezing last 10 days would keep my last few days (15-20) of vial more potent, but I guess it won't matter seeing how I go through them in 20 days anyway.


----------



## raysd21 (May 9, 2014)

> if you want to inject AA straight into your blood and veins go for it, its your prerogative.



I still don't see any science supporting BW over AA.  All I read is AA is a better medium for storing long term.  Whether it's true I am still looking for information.  I will go by the word of a forum owner that has been selling it already recond in AA for about 5 years now, with not even one complaint about going bad even selling in bulk.  He does get very good IGF though.  And you don't shoot it straight in your vein or blood.  It goes in the muscle then dilutes in the blood after a couple passes.  You make it seem like it's going straight to the brain or something lol.  And acetic acid is basically vinegar diluted with distilled water.  At .6% I highly doubt anything worse than a little sting will take place.  Maybe a nickle sized bruise if you knick a vein.  I did just read a forum thread where a forum mod ran igf in both aa and bw and noticed no difference.  Anyway just don't freeze the fucking shit.  And try to use it up as quick as possible.  But that ain't usually a problem with AAS and Peptides LOL.


----------

